# Next rifle Sig 556



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I think i found my next gun the Sig 556 http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=35&productid=114
I guess i had better start saving


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! I'd say that will bust the old piggy bank.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard some mixed stuff about it - apparently Sig made a few changes from the military/police version that have irritated a few people. I don't remember all the issues I read about - I think the biggest problem was using certain kinda of optics. 

If I remember right, there is an issue w/ certain mounted optics and being able to use the charging knob. There apparently isn't much room to grab it if U mount an Eotech or some other long bodied optic...

It does look like a sweet gun, though


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Everyone who knows me at all knows I love me some Sigs, but if I do decide to get a 556 I'll be waiting a few years. 1. Hopefully the price will dip, although Sig is getting ready to raise their prices (why?!) so that is seriously doubtful 2. Sig tends to release stuff before working out all the bugs, so I let them go two to three years.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

You better get a real SIG, if you want to buy one at all ;-)

Try a 550/551/552.

They are damn accurate (especially the 550), don't have any flaws anymore, and are really used by military forces. (550 and 551 in the Swiss Army, 552 by Navy Seals)

Sure, you don't have the nice AR sotcks to choose from, nor can u use AR mags, but hell, you get a prooven rifle instead ;-)

regards

Reaper


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

*Sig*



SuckLead said:


> Everyone who knows me at all knows I love me some Sigs, but if I do decide to get a 556 I'll be waiting a few years. 1. Hopefully the price will dip, although Sig is getting ready to raise their prices (why?!) so that is seriously doubtful 2. Sig tends to release stuff before working out all the bugs, so I let them go two to three years.


Sucklead I'm also a big Sig fan I have a P226 9MM from 1989 it's one awesome shooting pistol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Reaper said:


> You better get a real SIG, if you want to buy one at all ;-)
> 
> Try a 550/551/552.


We can't buy those here in the states...


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> We can't buy those here in the states...


Oooh, that's really sad. We can buy these even in the smalles gunshop here, they are somrthing like the standard ;-)

Well, if anyone wants one, I would gladly help. I just need to know what paperwork is needed by me. US paperwork would then have to be done by one of you ;-)

They are all Semi-Auto only, here in the shops, so there should not be a big problem in getting one shipped.

Only downside: They cost about $2500, whatever version u take.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Nastynewt said:


> Sucklead I'm also a big Sig fan I have a P226 9MM from 1989 it's one awesome shooting pistol


I've also got a P226, mine is the 40SW, though. Have had mine *counts on her fingers* about four years now. The P226, P220, P229, etc. are well past their time of working out bugs. We did good in our choices!


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*That is a beauty*

I love the look of the 556. I wish we were allowed such wonderful toys in California. Unfortunately for us any rifle with a pistol grip like that is out. About the closest I'll get to one is in the 007 video games. :smt022


----------



## recon (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.downrange.tv/player.htm


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I didnt get the Sig 556 but i did pick up this pair of AK's and 1,420 rounds.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Reaper said:


> Oooh, that's really sad. We can buy these even in the smalles gunshop here, they are somrthing like the standard ;-)
> 
> Well, if anyone wants one, I would gladly help. I just need to know what paperwork is needed by me. US paperwork would then have to be done by one of you ;-)
> 
> ...


It's the import laws, Reaper. The import laws are crazy.

There are plenty of people in this country that would spend that amount of money for such offerings.

Good choice, Nastynewt. Those rifles are a lot of fun.

As for the Sig 556, even if it was offered at a lower price, I'd take the AR-15 any day.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

*Armalite*

I sold one of the AK's and bought a new AR 15 Armalite Sat i should have it by Tues. I couldnt pass up the gun for $868 plus tax.
http://www.armalite.com/sales/specials/newproducts/LEC15A4CB.htm


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I love my new rifle I cant wait to get several hundred rounds to shoot


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I shot it. I was un-impressed. It didnt perform any better than my mentors M4 parts gun. Its just a bit overpriced for my tastes. I will stick to my old FN-FAL.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Agree with Old Padawan on the SIG 556. I've only handled but not shot it, but it seemed front-heavy and rather clunky. Ergos are also not as good as the AR pattern. I don't know what could be done with a 556 that couldn't be done with an M4gery, except that the SIG has the Eurotrash cache and is "new."


----------

